# Everybody ! Who  can give me something advice



## miracle20003 (Feb 7, 2014)

I just want the base system display chinese or another language without another virtual console, how can I do that? I'm not sure how to implement, but I want to know implements method and thought!
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2014)

The howto section is not for _asking_ how to do things. Thread moved.

Handbook: Chapter 22. Localization - i18n/L10n Usage and Setup


----------

